# Diy Enclosures.



## scalefever (Aug 12, 2013)

As some of you know.I am new to arachnids and just completed another DIY enclosure for my arachnids for when they get a little bigger.My first one was from a baseball display box.

the red cover one i got at my local pet shop,when a while back i purchased a small crested gecko.I decided to keep it just in case.Well it came in handy.But a fellow member gave me the advice to get a step bigger because my Gooty would out grow it fast. This is what i came out with.


Now I'm hooked building these things.For my first two .I'm satisfied,but the next step bigger will be a lot better once i get the plastic hinges and the round screen vents. Wish me luck,oh and here they are.
 Any help would be great.I still have t some how put locks on it..soon thou,very soon!


----------



## JadeWilliamson (Aug 14, 2013)

Ruby is a funny name for _P metallica_.  Love the tanks!


----------



## Galluch13 (Aug 22, 2013)

they look good! I have that same exact container with the red top lol


----------



## PlaidJaguar (Aug 22, 2013)

I converted a Betta tank for my T, and used adhesive hanging hooks & small rubber hair bands for locks.  It's important to get these particular hair bands though, as most are more delicate and can snap when stretched too far.  These are holding up beautifully.


----------



## NeeDeeAhh (Aug 30, 2013)

I live your beta tank conversion. I also love that its so clear! What brand is it and where did you get it?


----------



## scalefever (Sep 1, 2013)

That sure looks nice! Where did you get them betta tank?


----------



## PlaidJaguar (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks!  I got the Betta tank at Petsmart.  It has an LED in the base, which is of course useless for Ts, and fairly plain, mostly-white packaging.  It was under $15.

There's a 1.5" square hole in the lid that I covered inside & out with strapping tape.  If your spider is inclined to escape attempts, that mod might not hold.  My B. albo is a lazy little thing though, so it's not been a problem.


----------



## CRYROLFE (Oct 18, 2013)

Here's one on Amazon, that might work for slings....

http://www.amazon.com/Lee-19525-Rou...F8&qid=1382147239&sr=8-30&keywords=betta+tank


----------



## stewstew8282 (Dec 8, 2013)

STEP    AWAY    FROM    THE    STOVE    WITH    THE    T.......

j/k

nice enclosures man.


----------

